# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  NanoReef (s)

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Os NanoReefs são algo que tenta a maioria dos iniciantes no aquarismo marinho. 

Acredito que devido ás suas pequenas dimensões se acredite que os seus baixos custos se tornem aliciantes para quem se quer inciar neste hobby.

Esta votação é dirigida em especial a quem ja teve NanoReefs com uma litragem inferior a 100L e sem sump.

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas
Eu tive um Nano durante 1 ano... depois tive de trocar para um maior, pois já nao cabia nada lá dentro   :Whistle:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Corrijo Juca, não deveria ser < 60L e claro sem sump...!!!?

Estarmos pendentes do desenvolvimento da Mãe Naturaza...

O grau de dificuldade é bastante maior...

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Mantive e mantenho.

----------


## Edson Santana Ishihara

Eu tambem tive um de 60litros e durou 1ano com os mesmos peixes,depois eu troquei por um maior com o dobro do volume de agua com sump,eu tinha alguns corais duros e muitos que comprei morreram.Más terás sucesso se fizer as trocas parciais religiosamente toda semana e um Skimer externo!
  E é claro não lotar de peixes,eu tinha dois palhaços e um Mandarim que eu dava artemia na boca dele com uma seringa de alimentar corais,ainda os tenho e comprei outros.

----------


## Nuno Martins

tive e tenho

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá... tive um durante 5 anos. Penso que é a melhor maneira de entrar nos sistemas marinhos e a experiencia que se adquire é muito boa para futuros sistemas.  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Fonseca

já vou no meu segundo nano-reef, um pequeno cubo de 80 L. O primeiro de 30 L mantive-o durante cerca de 1 ano. Tive oportunidade de comprar um aquário  maior mas não sei por qué optei por ficar com este mais pequeno. Simplesmente gosto muito de nanos.

NANO DE 80 L
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....1418#post51418

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Eu nunca tive,o 1º salgado que tive já tinha 300lt dai que fazer mais pequeno não tinha grande interesse pra mim e por isso optei por uma montagem de 550lt,mas tenho que ser sincero,se tivesse optado por montar um nano já teria tudo mais que pronto e assim devido á dimensão e custo do projecto isto tem andado devagar. :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

Boas para todos da bermuda :SbOk:  ,
o meu nanoreef foi a minha primeira estreia nos salgados devido a viver num meio onde posso ver tudo ao vivo e levou-me a ter um salgado, coisa que hoje n posso passar sem ter, o meu nano tinha 55L  com filtro biologico  e  com tpas uma vez por semana devido a estar a 2m das agua os tpas ficao bem faciles.
deixo um  video com fotos ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkJuCrU9hTA ) para verem espero que gostem mas fica ja o meu comentario e aceitas-se mais que este aquario foi mesmo o primeiro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  . 

Um abraço da bermuda da parte do Ricardo :SbBienvenu1:

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Eu ainda tenho o meu a 3 meses tenho duas donzelas de rabo azul e um ocellaris.

----------

